# Business Management software



## apg (Nov 15, 2014)

Hello i'm looking for a good free software for custom t-shirts and to keep inventory and keep sales recorded. i tried doing it with quickbooks but just couldnt get it right. Tried with access but no go either. anyone recommend anything here? we do custom t-shirts so they're never the same for the most part. if it works on android its all a plus but not required.


----------



## apg (Nov 15, 2014)

still a valid question i never got answered. BUMP


----------



## brushyourideas (Oct 18, 2016)

I think that free tool has limited feature, I prefer to choose cheap but paid product designer for your website.


----------



## cleggy (Apr 29, 2012)

Have you looked at Brightpearl. It's a cloud based system that we use. I could highly recommend it.


----------



## aldorabancroft (Nov 18, 2014)

apg said:


> Hello i'm looking for a good free software for custom t-shirts and to keep inventory and keep sales recorded. i tried doing it with quickbooks but just couldnt get it right. Tried with access but no go either. anyone recommend anything here? we do custom t-shirts so they're never the same for the most part. if it works on android its all a plus but not required.



Why don't you move to magento than quickbooks? There are lots of benefits for move to magento coz in magento there are lots of magento extensions available which will help you to get more business and make proccess more easy. For enventory you can check MageMob Inventory from google.


----------

